# How to cure plucking?



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Pluckers I give them a different end point to the release touching the shoulder. If releasing the string is the end you get both plucking and a dead release as they anticipate must dare through the release the hand will end up at the shoulder. Also put your hand by their release wrist about an 2" away if they hit it is a pluck it is a feedback method


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The archer is not staying in the process. Once they reach holding (if that) their focus goes to aiming and the rest of the process is forgotten. 

The sight needs to come off the bow and the process must be redefined and learned to follow. The student puts to much emphasis on aiming. They must learn it is only a step. After transfer/holding the motion in the Lan2 area along with aiming and expansion must continue. It is going from an external to an internal motion. With the ability for the archer to stay relaxed in the draw arm with the focus of tension to the outside of the draw/forearm with Lan2 movement the follow through should be automatic. 


.02


----------

